# Ahh The bees!



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

What do you do or would do if you encountered the bees... Other then book it like there is no other! 
I Just had my first encounter with a swarm of bees, not to mention one sting sends me to the ER with a 50/50 shot of living. When I moved to this barn i had a thought about hornets out in the fields and if we were riding and stepped in a nest. If the fields are going to be cut soon does that disturb their nests and make them move somewhere else? If the guy doesn't get attacked while cutting, does that mean I might be safe while riding? 

Here is what happened today with my swarm. I was told that there is a water faucet out in the chicken coop, which would make hauling buckets SO much easier. So I went out and looked couldn't get to it from the outside. Fence and sticker bushes in the way. Its capped off from the inside so I gave up on that. Went to the main hose went to turn on the water came back to my bucket and heard LOUD buzzing. O.O 
I looked around and couldn't see where it was coming from. I then looked up! Holy hell! I almost crapped my pants. There was a HUGE swarm of bees right above me. I walked away from them. Basically headed to my car and ready to ditch this place. As soon as I went under the huge trees I turned around and they started to fly off in the direction of the chicken coop. Even the birds were getting the hell out of their way! 
I don't even know how I got off scotch free with out one sting. All I can think of is it was my energy level and dumb de de way of getting my buckets filled. And not running away. whew I was driving home saying "Thank the lord!" among other things  

OK, lets here your stories of bees!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I've encountered bees while riding, accidentally went through ground nest. T started kicking a bit, not like her, and then I realized what happened. Was with a large group, I was near the end, so told those behind me stay to the left, and we trotted , no running, up to the rest of the group.

No negative effects and all were okay. I'm careful now when riding to survey the trail, especially if not used often and it's been dry. That year we were having a bit of a drought. Last 2 years, we had two months non stop rain.

Unlike you, I am not allergic, though I would prefer not to be stung. I also don't know the effect multiple stings would have for me or the horse. So, I'm a bit careful.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been told when they are traveling in a swarm like that they are following the queen and will not sting, but I don't know if that's actually true. 

But I had two encounters just like yours (one when I was riding, and one near the corrals) and both times I just tried to stay calm and quietly walk away and I didn't get stung either. 

So I don't know, but I'm glad, being allergic, you didn't get stung. I am just phobic of bees. 

Now a nest, I'm sure they will defend, but in a traveling swarm, I really don't know, other than someone told me they don't when following the queen. Best not to take any chances either way!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't know they traveled in swarms. But I guess that makes sense tho, just never seen it. 

Walkamile- You got lucky! Did your mare get stung or were they just irritating her?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> I didn't know they traveled in swarms. But I guess that makes sense tho, just never seen it.
> 
> Walkamile- You got lucky! Did your mare get stung or were they just irritating her?


She had a couple of swellings on her inside thigh area, nothing too bad. I was very impressed with how calm she stayed though the whole experience. I thought she had stepped in the nest, but actually it was the horse in front of us that did, T was right behind that horse so when the bees came out, she was right there.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont think mine would of done so well, She is always so touchy about shrubs or sticks touching her legs. Shes fine with people but always makes a big effort to make room for her legs and not touch the stick.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I was riding in the mountains a few years back at Fort Valley. I borrowed a horse from the owner of Fort Valley Ranch.A big 16.2 twh. A group of us headed out . We had ridden this particular trail many times. I was the 2nd horse in and we were riding along a ridge when it hit. The guy in front stirred up a ground bee nest and guess who got the grunt of it ....My horse. And did he get Western:shock:. He got to bucking and I was holding on for dear life thinking those rocks are gonna hurt.:? Well I managed to get him stopped got off and my left rein was in my right hand but under his neck Don't know how that happened I guess, when I was trying to one rein him when he got to bucking. The rider behind me got through and we waited for the rest of the group to warn them to detour the spot... I'm thankfull I didn't get stung..I get reactions to them but not enough to kill me...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

When I was about two I was riding with my trainers daughter (Dezerah, or just Dez) and I was sitting in front of her in the saddle with Mom and my trainer riding up ahead. Jester was a three year old at this time and we were riding him. I remember this vividly.

I don't know where the bees came from, but the next minute I heard Dez scream and grab me, literally dragging me from the saddle while Jester took off like a bullet, kicking and bucking all the way. My mom was thrown form her filly Melody and Melody followed Jester, but veered off into the woods. My trainer was the only one who didn't lose a horse, but she got off and ran her horse off to the bees wouldn't get him. We went out to find the horses and Jester came trotting right back to us but we couldn't find Melody the first day. The second day we looked again and found her by the creek, laying like a dish towel over a tree branch. Dear god, she was happy to see us! I don't know how she got stuck on it, but she stayed calm and didn't hurt herself, thank god. But the poor girl was covered in bee stings. 

And then just recently, right before school started, I was riding Jester and Mom was riding Annie (The first ride after we got her) and we had been riding for a long time in the heat so we stopped and rode up to a creek to let the horses get a drink. Well, they didn't want to walk down through the grass to get there and we couldn't figure out why. So I spurred Jester first (He's braver) and he reluctantly went inward, and _immediately _bees just swarmed out of the grass and landed on me and him. He started vibrating and freaking out so I jumped off and Mom got off Annie. We led them back the way we had come until the bees left us alone.

Next time I'll listen to the horses!


----------



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

Around here yellow jackets make their ground nests along trails quite frequently, so I've been through them a few times! When someone gets into bees and we're riding in a group, the whole group usually takes off at a trot to get out of them. I've never been in too bad of a situation, one of the young horses I was on always bucked when he got stung, but that's about it. My Dad, whoever, had a pretty bad experience with his mule, Festus when we were riding at Hocking Hills one summer. They disturbed a yellow jackets nest, and bees were all over Festus's ears and legs, so Dad was leaning forward to try to scrape them off his ears (gotta save those!). He was leaning a little sideways to reach, and didn't notice a tree that Festus was trotting next to. The tree smacked him in the forehead, shoving him over and off the other side. His foot got stuck in the stirrup when he went off, and he couldn't get his foot out. Festus kept trying to stop for him, but the bees would start stinging so he'd take off again. Dad ended up getting drug for quite a ways before he finally got his foot loose. Both he and Festus were ok, just a little sore, thank goodness. Moral of the story? Watch for trees while saving your mule's ears from bees


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol those are good morals. Glad everyone was ok. Is it the yellow jackets or hornets that can sting more then once?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know which one can but... I know that I don't want to have a hornet stink me..:shock: Dang jackets are bad enough....:evil:


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

yellow jackets used to torment me and my friend all the time we were in her backyard once playing war (i know dorky right xD) when a bunch of yellow jackets came into our hideout and chased us around the yard haha i'm so glad i didn't get stung i've never been stung but i stay away from them cause i might be alergic because my sister is alergic


----------



## MissasEquineDesign (May 17, 2010)

I'm not sure... I think its the yellow jackets, but i could be wrong


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my story...


I was riding Mystique bareback on the trail last Wednesday when a bee flew into her forelock and got stuck. It was hanging between her eyes - freaking out because it was stuck - and buzzing reallllly loudly. At first, she just threw her head a little, and I just kind of sat there because I assumed it would get itself free soon. Well... it didn't, and she started getting more freaked out. She started executing a perfect reining spin at 100mph whilst throwing her head, neck, and shoulders up and down. I was equal parts thrilled by her spin and worried about my balance, haha. Eventually I half-fell-off and half-emergency-dismounted and swatted the bee out of her forelock. Nobody was stung : ]


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bald Faced Hornets. Those things take a snapshot of your face and remember you forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Here's my story...
> 
> 
> I was riding Mystique bareback on the trail last Wednesday when a bee flew into her forelock and got stuck. It was hanging between her eyes - freaking out because it was stuck - and buzzing reallllly loudly. At first, she just threw her head a little, and I just kind of sat there because I assumed it would get itself free soon. Well... it didn't, and she started getting more freaked out. She started executing a perfect reining spin at 100mph whilst throwing her head, neck, and shoulders up and down. I was equal parts thrilled by her spin and worried about my balance, haha. Eventually I half-fell-off and half-emergency-dismounted and swatted the bee out of her forelock. Nobody was stung : ]


 
Oh sorry but that picture is funny.. Hanging on bareback to a spinning horse....:shock: Glad it all worked out for you. :wink:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

^^ I agree I would of paid to see that. Good thing you didnt get stepped on when going off tho


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm sure it was hilarious. I happened to be riding past a sports area (4 soccer fields, 4 baseball fields, and 2 football fields) and there were games going on, haha.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, they were probably saying "who is that crazy horse chick?...show off!"


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha ; )


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yellow jackets can sting more than once and will stay after you forever! The hubby was mowing hay in a pasture at my old barn and ran over a hive. They chased him and the tractor clear to the other end of the property. He thought he was going to have to dive in the water trough to get away from them. Good thing he found them and not the horses. Went back later that night and took care of the hive after they had turned in for the night.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

How did you get ride of them? Ive never actually had to deal with a have on my property, lucky me


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

travlingypsy said:


> How did you get ride of them? Ive never actually had to deal with a have on my property, lucky me


You get your boyfriend to spray the nest with bug spray while you watch through a window. It's very entertaining ; )


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lolo To bad I dont have a man!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, that works...sort of. What works better is to wait until after dark, when they've all gone back down into the ground, and then pour gas or kerosene down the hole. Kills them all and they won't rebuild somewhere else.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Really? You dont have to torch it?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope you don't have to torch it. LOL Some do...When we find a nest we mark the spot and as the OP said go back after dark and get them nasty ******s when they sleep..Same with wasp nest..


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah after dark sounds much more safer :3


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

It is  unless ya wanna be like the other OP and watch your S/O dance around....:lol:


----------

